

Performance Testing Web 2.0: Don't Forget the APIs - lmacvittie
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2008/07/09/3435.aspx

======
ericb
The online (hosted) load testing tool I'm designing will handle API's in the
sense that you will be able to run arbitrary ruby code and store response
times. I go back and forth on how much and if I need to lock things down,
though, since the machines will have my name on them and could be used for
badness. Thoughts?

